# Are wood sticks (willow and apple) safe for rats to chew on?



## Mis Ratitas (Jun 19, 2012)

I have little wood sticks that I buy for my bunnies (to help keep teeth trim) and wondering if I can offer these to my rats too. They are willow and apple.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

If you purchase them for other small animals, they should be just fine.


----------



## jenn1c (May 6, 2012)

We use apple wood stick from the pet section for all 6 of our ratties.


----------

